# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Tarantula Question(s)

## Pampho85

Hello! I've started researching T's and started learning more about them after getting over my fear about them and now I've developed a fascination for them.  However, I just have a few questions on them. 

1.) What is the normal/average size to enclosure ratio? I'd probably keep one of the more 'fancy' T's out on display, but, duplicates or other T's that interest me most would be kept in tubs and such, so I just want to know what size of tubs, show cases, etc.
2.) Where do you get enclosures from? I'm not talking about tubs, but actual 'show cases' so to speak. I know that quite a few people get them from Micheal's, but what are they labeled under, and what's the size for a large arboreal species, like an adult female P. Metallica? 
3.) How often do you change or bake the substrate? I know that you don't have to clean them much, just spot clean some of the leftovers and watch out for fungi that might grow in damp/humid enclosures, but other than that, how often do you change it?
4.) What's the feeding rule for them? I know that some people say a large cricket/roach once a week for a large T, but I feel that's a bit lacking, or is that just me?
5.) What is the average temp. for a desert (terrestrial), fossorial, arboreal, etc. species? I heard that room temp is fine, as long as you keep the substrate damp for some species.

And that's about it for now. And yes I know, it's probably better to get a NW T first, then move up to arboreals, then to OW, etc. I don't plan on getting any within the next few months, but if my dorm allows it in college, that I probably will. 

Thanks!

----------


## 3skulls

> Hello! I've started researching T's and started learning more about them after getting over my fear about them and now I've developed a fascination for them.  However, I just have a few questions on them. 
> 
> 1.) What is the normal/average size to enclosure ratio? I'd probably keep one of the more 'fancy' T's out on display, but, duplicates or other T's that interest me most would be kept in tubs and such, so I just want to know what size of tubs, show cases, etc.
> 2.) Where do you get enclosures from? I'm not talking about tubs, but actual 'show cases' so to speak. I know that quite a few people get them from Micheal's, but what are they labeled under, and what's the size for a large arboreal species, like an adult female P. Metallica? 
> 3.) How often do you change or bake the substrate? I know that you don't have to clean them much, just spot clean some of the leftovers and watch out for fungi that might grow in damp/humid enclosures, but other than that, how often do you change it?
> 4.) What's the feeding rule for them? I know that some people say a large cricket/roach once a week for a large T, but I feel that's a bit lacking, or is that just me?
> 5.) What is the average temp. for a desert (terrestrial), fossorial, arboreal, etc. species? I heard that room temp is fine, as long as you keep the substrate damp for some species.
> 
> And that's about it for now. And yes I know, it's probably better to get a NW T first, then move up to arboreals, then to OW, etc. I don't plan on getting any within the next few months, but if my dorm allows it in college, that I probably will. 
> ...


I'm no expert but ill help the best I can. 

1. Depends on the T. A really heavy bodied T, like a huge Birdeater type. You wouldn't want a tall tank where the spider could fall and injure itself. 
Now a smaller bodied T like a GBB can have more height and an arboreal Ts will need taller with less floor space. 
A B. smithi would need more floor space. Etc. 

2. An adult arboreal will need a flipped tank. Look around and you'll see what I'm talking about. 
A young one can use the acrylic boxes you are asking about. Acrylic display boxes. Hint hint I make enclosures :p

3. It can be years before a change. Once a year might be a good habit. If it doesn't smell or look all nasty, it should be fine. 

4. Once a week. You can overfeed them. Adults can go months without food. You want the abdomen plump.

5. Room temps. I keep my bug room 80-82 but they will be fine in 74-76. 
Once they get 2-3" most you don't even need to keep the substrate damp. Just give them a water bowl. You kinda ween them away from it. 

I suggest picking up the tarantula bible. 
Tarantula Keepers Guide. Schultz and his wife has been keeping Ts for over 40 years. 

Tons of good info. 

Hope that helps some. I'm sure others have different views or better thoughts.

----------

_Pampho85_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

Thanks a bunch! 

I think I'll come to you if I need an enclosure  :Wink:  

Also, I know this question is over done, but what's your opinion on a beginner tarantula? I'd like to stick with a NW, and I've been really interested X. Immanis but I don't think others would agree it being a good starter, since it is relatively new in the hobby.

----------


## 3skulls

Oh and starting with OW vs NW. That's really up to you. If you have a good head and an understanding of animals, you could do fine with an OW. 

If you never had a pet, scared of spiders. Get really jumpy then a NW might be best. 

Find what you like, then do a ton of research. Know what you are getting. 
Know What the T could do. 

Anything else, ask away.

----------

_Pampho85_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

The only thing I'd like to add to 3skulls response is start looking at a more docile species first. I'm getting my first T soon and was gunna get an OBT but decided against it bc of their speed and bad attitude. I saw you ask about H. lividium's in that other thread and mention P. metallica's here. Neither of those species are really considered "beginner" species. 

I don't have any experience but I've been doing research for a few months. I just ordered that book 3skulls mentioned last night. It was like $10 on amazon. It looks pretty fat so it should definitely be worth it.

----------

_Pampho85_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Thanks a bunch! 
> 
> I think I'll come to you if I need an enclosure  
> 
> Also, I know this question is over done, but what's your opinion on a beginner tarantula? I'd like to stick with a NW, and I've been really interested X. Immanis but I don't think others would agree it being a good starter, since it is relatively new in the hobby.


I have never worked with them and really don't know much about them. 

What do you want? Webber, burrower, cool colors?

----------

_Pampho85_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

> The only thing I'd like to add to 3skulls response is start looking at a more docile species first. I'm getting my first T soon and was gunna get an OBT but decided against it bc of their speed and bad attitude. I saw you ask about H. lividium's in that other thread and mention P. metallica's here. Neither of those species are really considered "beginner" species. 
> 
> I don't have any experience but I've been doing research for a few months. I just ordered that book 3skulls mentioned last night. It was like $10 on amazon. It looks pretty fat so it should definitely be worth it.


I just mentioned those because I think they look pretty sweet, tbh. Haha. I wouldn't want an aggressive species such as those off the bat, and the venom I heard from P. Metallica isn't very nice to say the least haha. I'm looking to get the book soon too! 
And for the OBT, I've seen a few in person, and the ones I've seen, didn't seem too thrilled to meet me haha.




> Oh and starting with OW vs NW. That's really up to you. If you have a good head and an understanding of animals, you could do fine with an OW. 
> 
> If you never had a pet, scared of spiders. Get really jumpy then a NW might be best. 
> 
> Find what you like, then do a ton of research. Know what you are getting. 
> Know What the T could do. 
> 
> Anything else, ask away.





> I have never worked with them and really don't know much about them. 
> 
> What do you want? Webber, burrower, cool colors?


I'll probably be sticking with NW, just to be on the safe side until I can handle them properly. Then arboreal so I can get the taste of how speedy they are, then OW. 

I've been trying to gather up more info on them, but sadly there's not much.
For a first T, I don't really mind, whichever one.  From the info I have gathered tho, X. Immanis is a skittish, nervous T that sometimes does kick hair. I don't really like the idea of a hair kicker, but only one user reported it so. I love the colors on it tho! (An example can be found in my avatar!)

Thanks guys!

----------


## 3skulls

I have read that H. lividum can be up your arm and have bit you 2-3 times before you knew it was out :p

I hope I don't find out if its true or not. 

"Pokies" are very fast. They don't run, they teleport. I don't have any but would love to get some soon. 
Avics are a great T to start with for an arboreal T. 

If your dorm won't let you have a tarantula. Catch a few wolf spiders or maybe a jumping spider. Might help your fix. I have over 20 true spiders right now. Best part is they are free!! 

Tarantulas are very addicting. I love my snakes but Its hard to beat keeping tarantulas. They are such amazing animals.

----------

_Pampho85_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Checkout GBB's. C. cyaneopubescens

Thats what I'm getting for my first T.

----------

_Pampho85_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

> I have read that H. lividum can be up your arm and have bit you 2-3 times before you knew it was out :p
> 
> I hope I don't find out if its true or not. 
> 
> "Pokies" are very fast. They don't run, they teleport. I don't have any but would love to get some soon. 
> Avics are a great T to start with for an arboreal T. 
> 
> If your dorm won't let you have a tarantula. Catch a few wolf spiders or maybe a jumping spider. Might help your fix. I have over 20 true spiders right now. Best part is they are free!! 
> 
> Tarantulas are very addicting. I love my snakes but Its hard to beat keeping tarantulas. They are such amazing animals.


I've heard that too! I actually watched a video of an idiot who was provoking a male H. Lividum until it bit him. It seemed as if it was reluctant to strike until he got up in it's face.

Pokies are a big want for me, mainly because the P. Metallica comes from a town in India where a family member lives haha. And A. Versicolor is a pretty striking T!
For some odd reason, I'm not a fan of true spiders tho haha.

I just love the idea of keeping many species of T, and they're not as expensive as the higher end morphs of most snakes and they're just as nice!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

> Checkout GBB's. C. cyaneopubescens
> 
> Thats what I'm getting for my first T.


I love Green Bottle Blue's! My friend is actually looking to get one! 
And if you don't mind me asking, are you getting them locally or from a breeder?

The only breeder I've looked at is Ken the Bug Guy, since he has some that I'm looking for.

----------


## 3skulls

Ken is a great guy to get bugs from!

----------


## Pampho85

> Ken is a great guy to get bugs from!


Yup! I've been on other boards and heard how much of a great guy he is and he has the best price fro a X. Immanis I've seen sooo haha.

----------


## Mike41793

> I love Green Bottle Blue's! My friend is actually looking to get one! 
> And if you don't mind me asking, are you getting them locally or from a breeder?
> 
> The only breeder I've looked at is Ken the Bug Guy, since he has some that I'm looking for.


Im going to the Hamburg Expo in april so if someone there had one of the species im looking at id buy it. And then if i enjoy keeping the T id probably buy a couple more from Ken. Save on shipping by grouping them together in one shipment.

----------


## Pampho85

> Im going to the Hamburg Expo in april so if someone there had one of the species im looking at id buy it. And then if i enjoy keeping the T id probably buy a couple more from Ken. Save on shipping by grouping them together in one shipment.


That's good, hope you find the right T! 

So I just happened across another T that I wouldn't mind keeping after I kept some.._Monocentropus balfouri_  also known as the Socotra Island Blue Baboon!

----------


## Mike41793

> That's good, hope you find the right T!


Yea like i said i really want a GBB but theres a few others I'm interested in too.

3skulls is hooking me up with some dubias so ill be keeping them too to feed the T's.

----------


## Pampho85

> Yea like i said i really want a GBB but theres a few others I'm interested in too.
> 
> 3skulls is hooking me up with some dubias so ill be keeping them too to feed the T's.


Are you going to be looking for slings, juvie or adult? 

Sweet! Do they breed pretty fast? Don't know much about roaches...

----------


## Mike41793

> Are you going to be looking for slings, juvie or adult? 
> 
> Sweet! Do they breed pretty fast? Don't know much about roaches...


Hopefully slings/small juvies. I wanna watch them grow. 

They're pretty easy (and fun) to breed from what ive learned talking to 3skulls. He's being modest when he says "he's no expert". Everything ive been researching is from pointers hes mentioned to me.  :Good Job:

----------


## Pampho85

> Hopefully slings/small juvies. I wanna watch them grow. 
> 
> They're pretty easy (and fun) to breed from what ive learned talking to 3skulls. He's being modest when he says "he's no expert". Everything ive been researching is from pointers hes mentioned to me.


Same! That's my plan too!

That's good! I'll go annoy, I mean ask him questions when I first get mine! Haha

----------


## Mike41793

> Same! That's my plan too!
> 
> That's good! I'll go annoy, I mean ask him questions when I first get mine! Haha


Yea im getting a small colony of dubias from him and a bag of leaf litter mixture. I wanna be able to setup a naturalistic looking enclosure once the T gets bigger. (Not advertising for him, just saying what im getting). I think im gunna get an enclosure from taratulacages.com once the GBB is an adult.

----------


## Pampho85

> Yea im getting a small colony of dubias from him and a bag of leaf litter mixture. I wanna be able to setup a naturalistic looking enclosure once the T gets bigger. (Not advertising for him, just saying what im getting). I think im gunna get an enclosure from taratulacages.com once the GBB is an adult.


That's a good way to get started, I'll probably do the same.
Yea, that would look a lot better than a bland enclosure. For me, since I plan on housing a couple, some might go in tubs, others who tend to stay out of their burrows more/arboreal species will be put into acrylic enclosures. Just need to figure out the sizes of the tubs for adults...

----------


## Mike41793

> That's a good way to get started, I'll probably do the same.
> Yea, that would look a lot better than a bland enclosure. For me, since I plan on housing a couple, some might go in tubs, others who tend to stay out of their burrows more/arboreal species will be put into acrylic enclosures. Just need to figure out the sizes of the tubs for adults...


From what I've seen most species (like up to... just say, 6" leg span) don't need more than a 12qt tub or shoe box sized tub/critter keeper. For arboreals a 5gallon or maybe 10gallon tank flipped on its side would work.

From what I've learned from my research, they're kinda like bps in that sense. If you give them extra space they'll probably use it, but it doesn't hurt them if you don't give it to them. I'll probably do something similar. I wanna give my GBB a big cage with decorations to see her web it all up. But for the terrestrial species or non webbers ill probably keep them in tubs. Maybe if i have the room ill give them a display enclosure. Not sure yet.

----------


## Pampho85

> From what I've seen most species (like up to... just say, 6" leg span) don't need more than a 12qt tub or shoe box sized tub/critter keeper. For arboreals a 5gallon or maybe 10gallon tank flipped on its side would work.
> 
> From what I've learned from my research, they're kinda like bps in that sense. If you give them extra space they'll probably use it, but it doesn't hurt them if you don't give it to them. I'll probably do something similar. I wanna give my GBB a big cage with decorations to see her web it all up. But for the terrestrial species or non webbers ill probably keep them in tubs. Maybe if i have the room ill give them a display enclosure. Not sure yet.


Ohh okay, that makes sense. 

Yup, I've heard that too, but for some species, I heard that if you give them too much space, they'll roam around restlessly so I wouldn't want to give too much space.  The again to a large T. Blondi or T. Stirmi, I don't think there can be a too big tub haha. 

That sounds cool! You better upload some pics when you get it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> Ohh okay, that makes sense. 
> 
> Yup, I've heard that too, but for some species, I heard that if you give them too much space, they'll roam around restlessly so I wouldn't want to give too much space.  The again to a large T. Blondi or T. Stirmi, I don't think there can be a too big tub haha. 
> 
> That sounds cool! You better upload some pics when you get it!


Yep. Depends on the species but thats kinda the general consensus ive found. Im gunna post lots of pics of the T(s) and the dubias.  :Good Job:

----------


## Pampho85

> Yep. Depends on the species but thats kinda the general consensus ive found. Im gunna post lots of pics of the T(s) and the dubias.


That's true!
Good! I would like nothing more! Lol.

So I saw a pic of a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus....I WANT IT! God, I need an animal in my life :<

----------


## Mike41793

> That's true!
> Good! I would like nothing more! Lol.
> 
> So I saw a pic of a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus....I WANT IT! God, I need an animal in my life :<


Get a T! They're the easiest animal i can think of to get. You don't have to hold them, you only have to check water every couple days, they only need to be fed once a week but if you leave them for a few weeks it won't kill them, some of them are so cool to look at, they take up minimal space, no noise/smell, no special heat or light requirements etc.

----------


## Pampho85

> Get a T! They're the easiest animal i can think of to get. You don't have to hold them, you only have to check water every couple days, they only need to be fed once a week but if you leave them for a few weeks it won't kill them, some of them are so cool to look at, they take up minimal space, no noise/smell, no special heat or light requirements etc.


I would if I could! But then again, my mom has to be scared of it. I'll try getting one in college if I can tho!

----------


## Mike41793

She wouldnt even know you had it. Keep it in your closet lol.

----------


## Pampho85

> She wouldnt even know you had it. Keep it in your closet lol.


Lmao, I thought about that, but instead of my closet, under my bed, but, she goes thru my things constantly:/

----------


## Mike41793

> Lmao, I thought about that, but instead of my closet, under my bed, but, she goes thru my things constantly:/


So does my mom lol. Just buy weird stuff and stick it everywhere. She'll stop  :Wink:

----------


## Pampho85

> So does my mom lol. Just buy weird stuff and stick it everywhere. She'll stop


Haha, trust me that won't fly with my mom haha.

----------


## Mike41793

So what lol? What's she gunna do? Ground you? Then you have more time to admire your T!

----------


## Pampho85

> So what lol? What's she gunna do? Ground you? Then you have more time to admire your T!


She'd kill it :/

----------


## Mike41793

Chaos Theory is the answer you seek.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> So does my mom lol. Just buy weird stuff and stick it everywhere. She'll stop


Omg....like what kinda wierd stuff, Mike???? :eek:

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Omg....like what kinda wierd stuff, Mike???? :eek:
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Glitter and animal bones and body lotion and fire crackers and knives and duct tape and latex free gloves. I'll let you use your imagination...

----------


## Capray

And fake nails and barbie doll heads.

----------


## Mike41793

> And fake nails and barbie doll heads.


Which i bit off.

----------


## Capray

And sippy cups with slime mould forests in them.

----------


## 3skulls

Glitter is banned in my house! 

Reptileguy how long will you be living in a dorm?

Look into...

G. pulchra 
G. rosea
B. smithi

If you'll only be in a dorm for a year or so, these grow very slow. Even slower if your room is cooler. My bug room stays around 80-82. 

G. rosea 14-16 months ago


Couple of weeks ago. (Note the bottle cap) 


B. smithi 14-16 months ago


Couple of weeks ago


They both stayed in the smaller box for over a year. The blue cap is off a 1 gallon milk jug to give you an idea of how big they are. 


Now I would never ever break any rules :p but..... Something like that would fit in a dorm room. 

You can still see through it pretty well but it's not like a display cage everyone would notice. If you do sneak one into a dorm, just make sure its not sitting on a speaker or near a tv or something. 
They "feel" 1000x better than they can see. 

I'm guessing you are around 18ish? With the right care you could be pushing 40 and still have your first T !

All of the above fall into that "good first T" category too. 

** and thanks for the kind words.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

> Glitter is banned in my house! 
> 
> Reptileguy how long will you be living in a dorm?
> 
> Look into...
> 
> G. pulchra 
> G. rosea
> B. smithi
> ...


I'll probably stay in a dorm for at least one year, two tops. How cool is too cool? I could try controlling the heat in the dorm, but idk if I can really change the temp.

Yup, I'm 18! That's true! Unless I get a male lol

Thanks!

----------


## 3skulls

Too cool would be anything that is uncomfortable for you.

----------


## Pampho85

> Too cool would be anything that is uncomfortable for you.


Okiedokie the, so basically whenever I would need to put on a hoodie or something? In my house it fluctuates from 65 (night) - 72 (day) so.

----------


## 3skulls

http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Temperature.html

Here is a good read.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> And sippy cups with slime mould forests in them.


eeeeeww!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Reptileguy, how old approximately, is that B.smithi in the last picture? About a year and a half? My B.smithi is at the stage right before that one...it hasn't shown its colors yet, still quite brownish, but Im betting in the next molt ill see some orange in the legs! Im trying to place an exact age as possible on mine...I got him/her from work.

----------


## 3skulls

Are you talking about my B. smithi?

If not please ignore the rest :p

If so, (she) is close to 1.5 years old. Give or take a few months. 
Started showing colors at a little over a year. (Guessing here) 

You have to account for temps, feeding schedule, type of food when trying to guess an age.   With that size I think you can get a pretty good guess in range.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Sorry Rich..:p i reread the posts and it IS your B.smithi lol...

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Sorry Rich..:p i reread the posts and it IS your B.smithi lol...
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Speaking of B. smithi. Fresh molt!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-08-2013)

----------

